# to lose the substance for the shadow - polski odpowiedni, przysłowie



## WesołaBiedronka

Jaki byłby polski odpowiednik tej frazy? Tylko to ma być niby jakieś przysłowie, a nie wolne tłumaczenie.

Tutaj jeszcze angielskie wytłumaczenie

Don’t let slip the things you have that are real and substantive in the pursuit of the ephemeral, the prospective, or the offhandedly promised.


----------



## jasio

A jaki jest właściwie kontekst? Bo jest np przysłowie " lepszy Wróbel w garści, niż dzięcioł na dachu ", które jak sądzę wyraża główna myśl oryginału. W różnych wariantach zresztą, zapewne regionalnych. Ale niekoniecznie pasuje do każdego kontekstu.


----------



## WesołaBiedronka

Nie ma kontekstu, tylko to co podane.

To co podałeś pasuje co najmniej dobrze, dziękuję. Z tymże to chyba o gołębia zwykle chodzi.


----------



## zaffy

Dzięcioł? Nie gołąb?

lepszy wróbel w garści niż gołąb na dachu – Wikisłownik, wolny słownik wielojęzyczny


----------



## jasio

zaffy said:


> Dzięcioł? Nie gołąb?


Jak pisałem - spotkałem się z różnymi wariantami. Gołąb, dzięcioł, bocian chyba też był... i w różnych miejscach: na dachu, na rynnie, na drzewie. Inna rzecz, że dzięcioł i dach rzeczywiście nieszczególnie do siebie pasują.  Jak teraz poguglałem, to znalazłem jeszcze kanarka, cietrzewia, orła i sokoła. Oraz sęk, który przynajmniej się rymuje. 

lepszy wróbel w ręku niż cietrzew na sęku – Wikisłownik, wolny słownik wielojęzyczny

EDIT: Coś mi się też kołatało o żurawiu - ale to chyba z rusycyzm ("lepsza sikorka w ręku niż żuraw na niebie",лучше синица в руках, чем журавль в небе – Wikisłownik, wolny słownik wielojęzyczny)


----------



## Ruukr

jasio said:


> " lepszy Wróbel w garści, niż dzięcioł gołąb  na dachu "


Czy masz dzięcioła w kraju? Zwykle są tam gołębie...  
by the way, in russian is same (almost) :
Лучше синица в руках чем журавль в небе.
better a bird in the hand than a crane in the sky.
lepiej Sikora w rękach niż Żuraw na niebie.

ps: kiedy ja pisałem, ty już napisałeś. 
rozumiem, że nie jesteś ornitologiem. ale najważniejsze jest to, że masz ptaka.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

_Certa amittimus, dum incerta petimus_ Tracimy to, co pewne, dążąc do tego, co niepewne. (Plaut)
Z drugiej strony:
"Kto po wzięciu pocałunku i po dalszy ciąg nie sięga, godzien stracić to co zyskał, stary głupi niedołęga..." (Owidiusz)
Choć Marek Aureliusz radzi:
"Skromnie przyjmować, spokojnie tracić."
Pozdrawiam


----------

